# ran into a little log jam this last week



## montanaman (May 17, 2014)

we were running the st regis river in western montana and ran into a few log jams .
looks like we will need to go back up with a cpl chainsaws and do a little clearing up on the river so we can get back to 
doing some good jet boating and fishing 

https://youtu.be/vIOIKPiwcsU


----------



## huntinfool (May 17, 2014)

Wow, water is moving fast. Chainsaw will clean it up.


----------



## montanaman (May 25, 2014)

yep made it back up again this time with a cpl chainsaws and got some of the log jams cleared out enough to make it up river a few more miles. this trim we ran into a few elk on the trip back down river


----------



## huntinfool (May 26, 2014)

Good job.


----------

